# Talkative Guy



## DIProgan (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a 6 year old german shepherd / husky that talks alot. After exercise for ~30min I've been trying to make him not run for the door and cause a commotion as quick as there's something going on like a car entering the driveway when a family member is leaving and so on.

Been using a leash to teach him to stay and calm down and he submits quite fully except for that whining/talking. I thug on the leash repeatedly once he starts to make him understand it is unwanted but he just keeps going even if he seems frustrated.

It has been his thing for a long time to express his needs/wants in sound cause previous owners been more sensitive and stressed because of it. Does it seem likely he needs more exercise and if so how much?


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

To me, it sounds like he needs more desensitizing to this situation. I put Sheldon into a down-stay, and those coming in the door are to ignore him until he sits for them. Also, some dogs are sensitive to touches (leash checks, 'touching', etc). He might be one of those, so when you tug the leash, you're making him whine more.


----------



## DIProgan (Jan 11, 2012)

iBaman said:


> To me, it sounds like he needs more desensitizing to this situation. I put Sheldon into a down-stay, and those coming in the door are to ignore him until he sits for them. Also, some dogs are sensitive to touches (leash checks, 'touching', etc). He might be one of those, so when you tug the leash, you're making him whine more.


This thing with correcting him using a leash indoors is completely new to him and completely necessary to get a response at this time as well. The constant whining is very old though and I couldn't notice much of a change in the whining because of the leash other than increased frustration. I might try some desensitizing but if the "interesting" people come visit I fear nothing will help.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

GSD's tend to be very talkative! He may be trying to tell you that30 minutes may not be enough exercise. When he has more exercise, say an hour walk with a half hour of fetch, tug, some training games is he quieter?


----------



## DIProgan (Jan 11, 2012)

I will have to keep track of behaviour related to exercise more but he's getting about an hour a day split on 2-3 walks. Right now i'm worried about how this whining is progressing. I kept him submissive and more or less quiet by a leash shortly before it was time for his walk where he usualy starts to whine and start a ruckus but when he got the ok to progress towards the door walking beside me not running like usual and herd us people about to go out with him he instead went into full panic and then shaked from fear. Feels like im doing something wrong but dont know what. I feel that im calm and assertive why would he feel fear?


----------

